# thunderbird 0.8 problema di retrocompatibilita'?

## ProT-0-TypE

Ho un piccolo problema con mozilla-thunderbird-0.8:

Non mi appaiono le email!  Capita solo a me? Bug?

L'ho ricompilato un paio di volte, e con diverse versioni del gcc, ma il problema resta sempre

----------

## zUgLiO

in che senso non ti appaiono?

Hai provato ad emergere il binario? io lo sto usando senza problemi, tranne quello di dover rimuovere la directory extension(s) dai file di configurazione.

Per il resto tutto ok

Prova comunque a dare un'occhiata sul forum di mozillaitalia, sono molto rapidi a rispondere e gia ci sono diverse segnalazioni di bug, io il mio l'ho risolto leggendo proprio quel forum..

P.S. 

A quel forum manca solo un fedeliallalinea   :Laughing: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

E' successo anche a me:

1° avvio - mi resta impallato e non mi vede le mail

2° avvio - mi aveva potato la cartella inbox e non mi scaricava le mail

Ho potato la cartella ~/.thunderbird e ha ricominciato a funzionare (ovviamente riconfigurato tutto quanto), solo che nel frattempo ho perso tutte le mie vecchie mail!!!

Pazienza, non avevo niente di importante

Suggerisco a tutti quanti di farsi un bel backuppone di tutto quanto si ha in  

```
.thunderbird/xxxx.default/Mail/Local\ Folders/
```

 prima di aggiornare alla nuova versione

Se avete già aggiornato vi conviene evitare di lanciare thunderbird prima di aver eseguito il backup

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Grazie ragazzi ho fatto il backup adesso provo a mergiare la 0.8

----------

## matttions

stesso problema per me.

Solo che non avevo fatto il back up  :Sad: 

Cmq la prima volta non mi vedeva + neanche le caselle.

la seconda volta sì ...

sinceramente non sò se mi scarica le mail ..

adesso faccio una prova poi vi faccio sapere ..

non ho perso nulla d'importante ...

però sono molto perplesso.

 :Confused: 

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

 *matttions wrote:*   

> stesso problema per me.
> 
> Solo che non avevo fatto il back up 
> 
> Cmq la prima volta non mi vedeva + neanche le caselle.
> ...

 

si anche a me la prima volta non mi vedeva nemmeno le caselle

----------

## matttions

mi riceve le mail ...

ma non posso vederle !!!!

la posta è arrivata.[il suono ha funzionato]

ma non le posso vedere.

Ho provato con tutte le opzioni ma non riesco a vederla...

mmhh...

----------

## Cazzantonio

Il fatto è che la priva volta che l'ho avviato ho notato un elevato lavoro di cpu e il programma che non reagiva ...

ho pensato che fosse semplicemente impallato e dopo un po' gli ho dato un simpatico kill, dopodichè le mail erano sparite del tutto (mi aveva cancellato tutto il file dell'inbox)

Forse però al primo avvio stava semplicemente facendo qualche lavoro di conversione dei formati mail (che magari sono cambiati, non lo so...) o qualche altra cosa simile

Sto solo facendo supposizioni sia chiaro, ma se qualcuno per caso si trova nella condizione di lasciarlo acceso un po durante il primo avvio prima di ucciderlo magari si potrebbe scoprire se il problema si risolve da solo

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Per intanto ho messo sticky il post vediamo se e' un problema vero. Almeno la gente si mette a fare i backup

----------

## matttions

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Il fatto è che la priva volta che l'ho avviato ho notato un elevato lavoro di cpu e il programma che non reagiva ...
> 
> ho pensato che fosse semplicemente impallato e dopo un po' gli ho dato un simpatico kill, dopodichè le mail erano sparite del tutto (mi aveva cancellato tutto il file dell'inbox)
> 
> Forse però al primo avvio stava semplicemente facendo qualche lavoro di conversione dei formati mail (che magari sono cambiati, non lo so...) o qualche altra cosa simile
> ...

 

azz...

anch'io ho fatto una roba simile ...

L'ho lanciato non ho visto niente dopo 5-6 secondi ed allora ho chiuso ed ho riaperto.

maledetta impazienza ..

e adesso questo problema ..

----------

## Ibanez-RgX

Provate ad avviarlo togliendo la dir delle estensioni da ~/.thunderbird

Dovrebbe funzionare

----------

## matttions

il client mi si avvia con o senza cartella delle estensioni.

tuttavia le mail non riesco a vederle cmq.

Riesco a mandarle e riceverle ma non riesco a vederle una volta ricevute.

sia le non lette che le già lette.

----------

## Ibanez-RgX

infatti intendevo la prima volta di avviarlo senza la dir delle estensioni. Mattions per il tuo problema prova a togliere tutta la dir thunderbird nella home e avviarlo e successivamente ci aggiungi i settings e le mail (e solo quelli).

----------

## matttions

ok .. tento .

i settings quale cartella o file sono?

----------

## shanghai

acc-- stavo appunto per aggiornare  :Smile: 

```
bash-2.05b# echo mozilla-thunderbird-0.8 > /etc/portage/package.mask 
```

/me dorme sonni tranquilli... chissà perché lo hanno rilasciato direttamente come stable!

----------

## Meqif

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=63999#c12

 *Quote:*   

> the missing mail problem is easily solved by doing
> 
> <code>rm .thunderbird/default/foo.bar/compreg.dat</code>
> 
> at least for me and <a href="https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=223512&highlight=&sid=2026c3b43d6e6dbcafccbba7e0b42fe8"> several other people on the forums</a>. as some others said, maybe the ebuild should do this?

 

It worked for me.  :Smile: 

(Sorry for posting here, but I was having this problem too and I found the solution, so I wanted to help  :Wink: )[/quote]

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Thanks Meqif

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Stessa cosa vale per firefox http://www.gentoo-italia.net/article.php?story=20040916192131935

----------

## matttions

thanks a lot!!!!

it works!

Meqif tip works!

la soluzione di Meqif ha funzionato!

ok ..Tuttte le mie mail back! tutto apposto. thunderbird configurato come al solito e funzionante!

grazie mille a tutti.

 :Very Happy:  ... che forum!  :Smile: 

----------

## Raffo

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Tanks

 

così sono carriarmati   :Laughing: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Raffo wrote:*   

>  *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   Tanks 
> 
> così sono carriarmati  

 

Vabbe mi e' sfiggita la h. Grazie  :Very Happy: 

----------

## codadilupo

non avevo letto il post, e cosi' mi sono arrangiato da solo:

```
# tar -cvjpf posta.tar.bz2 /home/coda/.thunderbird/*

# emerge -C mozilla-thunderbird

# rm -rvf /home/coda/.thunderbird

# emerge mozilla-thunderbird
```

cazzarola, potevo risparmirmi un bel po' di fatica  :Laughing: 

Coda

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> cazzarola, potevo risparmirmi un bel po' di fatica 

 

Direi di si' e se vuoi provare anche firefox 1.0 e' la stessa cosa

----------

## matttions

si, tra l'altro con la soluzione proposta vengono conservate tutte le informazioni sui settings, tutte le mail nonchè i vari filtri e preferenze.

Quindi non è per niente male  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

brutto però come bug... se uno avesse mail importanti ci rimane un po' male dopo l'aggiornamento... (anche se uno che aggiorna qualcosa si deve sempre parare il culo con un bakup prima in teoria)

Per curiosità, cosa fa il file incriminato?

----------

## codadilupo

 *matttions wrote:*   

> si, tra l'altro con la soluzione proposta vengono conservate tutte le informazioni sui settings, tutte le mail nonchè le mail.
> 
> Quindi non è per niente male 

 

beh, ma non é che ho perso nulla, solo ci ho messo molto piu' tempo a ripristinare il tutto  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## egolf

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> beh, ma non é che ho perso nulla, solo ci ho messo molto piu' tempo a ripristinare il tutto 

 

beh se il tempo per te è nulla  :Razz: 

 va beh anch' io ho riconfigurato, cmq anche se ho perso un po' di tempo penso che sia un aggiornamento che vale la pena di fare  :Smile:  finalmente vanno i news feed.  :Wink: 

----------

## matttions

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

>  *matttions wrote:*   si, tra l'altro con la soluzione proposta vengono conservate tutte le informazioni sui settings, tutte le mail nonchè le mail.
> 
> Quindi non è per niente male  
> 
> beh, ma non é che ho perso nulla, solo ci ho messo molto piu' tempo a ripristinare il tutto 
> ...

 

Bhè allora bel lavoro  :Smile: 

Basta che alla fine và o no?

 :Smile: 

P.s.: per la cronaca prima di sapere che bastava cancellare un unico   :Shocked:   file ho copiato cartelle, rinominato, cercato 7 forums, pensato di lasciare thunderbird per evo 2.0 e via discorrendo ...

tuttavia per chi arriva adesso e lo sà è una faticaccia in meno   :Smile:  ...

----------

